# Puritan Method of Sermon Scripture Selection



## jsin (Mar 21, 2012)

I am looking for information about how the puritans picked the scripture for their sermons on a weekly basis. Was continuous expository preaching popular with puritans? Are there any puritans that we have a record of their weekly preaching schedule? I'd love to look through a chronological list of sermon titles and scriptures from some puritans to see if there are connections from week to week in their scripture selection.

Can anyone shed light on the puritan method of sermon text selection or provide a referral to a good resource for this?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 21, 2012)

According to Guy Richard, in his preface to the below, they tended to preach through chapters of books of the Bible though a few focused on whole books; though a few certainly did whole books. Jim Cassidy's review notes: "One of the special features about this new edition is the introduction offered by Guy Richard. His insights and analysis of the preaching of the Scottish Commissioners are alone worth the price of the volume."
*Sermons Preached before the English Houses of Parliament** by the Scottish Commissioners to the Westminster Assembly of Divines, 1643*–*1645. **Introduction by Guy M. Richard. Edited by Chris Coldwell. **2011. 592 pages. ** $54.50; Sale price postage paid $29.95 USA; International $54.50 postage paid.*


----------

